# Few Turns



## myingling (Nov 24, 2014)

Well with the warmer weather here for a bit figured I better turn few calls before cold come back tomorrow LOL

Flamed osage grunts ,,,,dyed brown stabilized crow ,,,,and turned few pens while I was at it

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 24, 2014)

Nice calls- especially the center one!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice work Mike, and I really like how you present them as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 25, 2014)

Agree! Nice looking calls and a sweet display including the pens !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 25, 2014)

Very cool. Love the burn work. Everytime I see someone burn stuff, I tell myself to give it a try, but always forget. Perhaps I need to leave the torch in plain sight next time I'm turning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 25, 2014)

Looking good Mike. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

